# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Этот день в истории

## Akasey

*29 января* 
1327	15-летний Эдуард III из династии Плантагенетов становится королем Англии. Он начнет Столетнюю войну 1337-1453 с Францией, издаст первые Статуты о рабочих, ограничит влияние папства в Англии
1430	Скончался Андрей Рублев
1613	Галилей наблюдает планету Нептун, но не может понять, что это. Он считает ее звездой
1616	Открыта крайняя южная точка Южной Америки - мыс Горн. Открытие совершили голландские мореплаватели Я. Лемер и В. Схаутен
1635	Основана Французская Академия
1649	Русский Земской собор обнародует Соборное уложение (новый кодекс законов)
1696	Смерть Ивана V и установление единовластия Петра I
1710	Издан указ об официальном введении русского гражданского алфавита вместо применявшегося ранее старославянского. Церковь продолжает пользоваться старославянским алфавитом
1722	Как известно, 23 (12) января этого года Петр I учредил прокуратуру. Шестью днями позже был назначается первый генерал-прокурор - Павел Иванович Ягужинский. Император говорит о нем: "Вот око мое, коим я буду все видеть"
1795	Принимается закон о гражданстве США, позволяющий принимать американское гражданство лишь после пяти лет проживания в стране
1856	Королева Великобритании Виктория учредила высшую военную награду страны — «Крест Виктории»
1886	В Карлсруэ, Германия, Карл Бенц патентует первый успешный автомобиль с бензиновым двигателем - Benz (трехколесный Motorwagen, хранится в Мюнхене). День рождения автомобиля
1896	Американский физик Эмиль Груббе первым в мире использует радиоактивное излучение для лечения рака
1908	В Санкт-Петербурге собрались на свое первое собрание учредители российского аэроклуба
1913	Душевнобольной Абрам Балашов в Третьяковской галерее режет на куски картину Репина"Иван Грозный и сын его Иван". Балашов бросается на нее с криком: "Довольно крови!"
1916	Проходят первые испытания английского танка. В сентябре новое оружие появится на поле боя и в дальнейшем решительно повлияет на тактику современного боя, а присвоенное ему в целях строгой секретности условное название "танк" (по-английски "цистерна, бак") приживется и останется навсегда
1932	На горьковском заводе "рождается" полуторка – первый грузовой автомобиль "ГАЗ-АА"
1949	Британия признает Израиль
1960	Врачи Вашингтонского университета представляют первую искусственную почку
1964	Открываются IX зимние Олимпийские игры, проводимые в Инсбруке (Австрия)
1978	Официальный день рождения группы Дэвида Ковердейла Whitesnake
1992	Указ Президента РФ о свободе торговли
1995	День работников пожарной охраны. Украина
1996	Полностью сгорел легендарный венецианский оперный театр Ла Фениче (Феникс)

----------


## Akasey

*30 января*Всемирный День помощи больным проказой
9 до н.э.	Проходит торжественное освящение на Марсовом поле в Риме беломраморного Алтаря Мира (Ara Pacis), украшенного изящными скульптурными рельефами
1489	Впервые устанавливаются дипломатические отношения между Московским государством и Священной Римской империей
1649	Казнь английского короля Карла I. Англия объявляется республикой
1667	Заключен Андрусовский договор о перемирии между Россией и Речью Посполитой, заканчивающий русско-польскую войну 1654—1667
1730	Верховным Тайным Советом на русский престол возводится Анна Иоановна
1801	Обнародован царский манифест о присоединении Грузии к России
1831	Образуется национальное правительство Польши во главе с А. Чарторыйским
1835	Сумасшедший совершает неудачную попытку покушения на президента США Э. Джексона (первый подобный случай в истории США)
1894	В США запатентован пневматический пресс
1915	Германия начинает использовать в войне подводные лодки. Нападению подвергается порт Гавр на северном побережье Франции
1917	В США записывается первая в мире джазовая пластинка
1930	Осуществлен запуск первого в мире радиозонда для исследования атмосферы , изобретенного советским метеорологом Павлом Александровичем Молчановым.
В Москве запрещается колокольный звон. День колокольного звона
1933	Канцлером Германии стал Адольф Гитлер
1937	Принимается Конституция Украины
1946	В Венгрии провозглашена Народная Республика.
Убийство Махатмы Ганди. День памяти борцов за независимость. Индия
1948	Начинаются V зимние Олимпийские игры, проводимые в Санкт-Морице (Швейцария)
1952	В Сан-Ремо проходит первый фестиваль итальянской песни. Именно этому конкурсу будут обязаны своим успехом Адриано Челентано и Доменико Модуньо. Ныне этот фестиваль является крупнейшим музыкальным событием Италии
1953	Начали отмечать всемирный день помощи больным проказой
1954	С этого года отмечается Всемирный день помощи больным проказой
1958	22-летний Ив Сен Лоран проводит свой первый крупный показ мод в Париже
1974	Установлены дипломатические отношения между СССР и Республикой Островов Фиджи
1990	Хирурги из больницы Гая, Лондон, проводят первую пересадку плода в чрево матери. 
Боб Дилан получил титул Рыцаря французского ордена искусств и литературы от Министерства культуры Франции
1998	В России официально подтверждают, что обнаруженные в Екатеринбурге останки принадлежат членам царской семьи
2003	"Комсомольская правда" публикует нецензурное обращение Жириновского к Джорджу Бушу, показанное на неделе почти всеми телеканалами России
2005	Режиссер Мартин Скорсезе вручил актеру Леонардо ди Каприо платиновую награду Международного кинофестиваля в Санта-Барбаре в знак оценки его "исключительной карьеры"

----------


## Akasey

*31 января* 
1294	Первое упоминание о карнавале "Король Европы" в Ницце (Франция)
1714	Указ Петра I об обязательном обучении дворянских детей "цыфири и геометрии": "послать во все губернии по нескольку человек из школ математических, чтоб учить дворянских детей цыфири и геометрии, и положить штраф такой, что не вольно будет жениться, пока сему не выучится".
Петр I учредил в Петербурге Кунсткамеру, старейший музей России
1839	Английский физик Джон Толбот в Лондонском королевском обществе делает доклад об открытом им процессе фотографии
1865	Дмитрий Менделеев защитил диссертацию на тему «О соединении спирта с водою». Многие уверены, что в ней он заложил основу рецепта русской водки
1889	Самоубийство Кронпринца Австро-Венгрии Рудольфа и его возлюбленной Марии Вечера
1893	Зарегистрирован товарный знак «Кока-Кола»
1906	В Эквадоре произошло самое мощное из всех зарегистрированных в истории землетрясений (8,6 баллов по шкале Рихтера)
1912	В газете "Нью-Йорк Ивнинг Джорнал" опубликована первая в мире страница комиксов
1915	Немецкие войска впервые применили отравляющий газ против русской армии
1918	В Петрограде началось формирование 1-го корпуса Рабоче-Крестьянской Красной Армии (РККА)
1919	Во дворе Петропавловской крепости расстреливают четырех великих князей Романовых
1921	Образование МТУСИ (Московский технический университет связи и информатики)
1924	II съездом Советов СССР утверждается первая Конституция СССР
1932	Произведен пуск первой домны Магнитогорского металлургического комбината
1933	Постановление СНК СССР о создании Всесоюзного комитета по радиофикации и радиовещанию
1951	На пост президента Бразилии вступает Жетулио Варгаса
1953	На побережье Западной Европы происходит наводнение, уносящее жизни более 2 тысяч человек
1955	В США демонстрируют работу первого музыкального синтезатора
1958	Запущен первый американский спутник - «Эксплорер-1»
1961	Первый запуск американцами в космос живого существа. В СССР запускали собак, а у США первенцем становится шимпанзе по имени Хэм
1968	Провозглашена независимость Республики Науру, крошечного государства на одноимённом коралловом острове в южной части Тихого океана. День независимости Науру
1977	В Париже открывается Национальный центр искусств и культуры имени Жоржа Помпиду
1979	Возобновлены дипломатические отношения между Китаем и США, завершая три десятилетия разрыва
1989	Начинает совершать регулярные авиарейсы самый большой в мире авиалайнер, "Боинг 747-400". Размах его крыльев — 64,9 метра, пассажиров вместимость — 566 человек
1990	В Москве на Пушкинской площади открыт первый ресторан McDonald`s — на 700 мест - крупнейшее в мире предприятие этой компании
2003	Московские сыщики берут под стражу основателя пирамиды "МММ" Сергея Мавроди. Он несколько лет пользовался паспортом на имя жителя Санкт-Петербурга Юрия Зайцева

----------


## Akasey

*1 февраля*
1411	Торуньский мир завершает Великую войну: Тевтонский орден теряет Жемайтию в пользу Литвы, Добжиньскую землю в пользу Польши и выплачивает контрибуцию
1587	Английская королева Елизавета I Тюдор подписывает смертный приговор Марии Стюарт
1669	Французский король Людовик XIV ограничивает свободу религии
1671	Царь Алексей Михайлович женился на Наталье Нарышкиной
1699	Петром I издается первое повеление о совершении крепости, договоров и челобитных на гербовой бумаге. "Заплати налоги и спи спокойно" - лозунг актуальный, но, увы, не дающий никаких реальных гарантий спокойствия
1705 ПЕТР I издал указ о разрешении Никите ДЕМИДОВУ строить металлургические заводы в Кунгурском районе на Урале.
1788	Патентуется первый американский пароход
1814	В день публикации продается 10,000 экземпляров «Корсара» лорда Байрона
1816	Образуется "Союз спасения" - первая тайная политическая организация декабристов
1819 Американский колесный пароход "Саванна" отправился в 5 утра из одноименного города в первое плавание через Атлантический океан. Владельцы надеялись продать корабль в Европе. Через 27 с половиной дней пароход прибыл в Ливерпуль, а позже продолжил свое путешествие в Стокгольм и Санкт-Петербург. Но первый блин, как часто случается, вышел комом: покупателя нигде не нашлось. Назад "Саванна" возвращалась под парусами из-за дороговизны угля. Следующий переход через океан совершил канадский пароход. Но эти плавания, доказав возможность пересечения океана пароходами, не смогли доказать своего преимущества над парусными судами, так как необходимый для паровых двигателей уголь был единственным грузом, которым можно было загрузить корабль.
1830 Написана песенка "Жил-был у Машеньки серенький козлик" (Mary Had a Little Lamb), с которой впоследствии прославился Томас Алва ЭДИСОН.
1844 Добившийся финансовой поддержки от правительства США изобретатель Сэмюэл МОРЗЕ ввел в эксплуатацию первую в США линию пищущего электромагнитного телеграфа между Вашингтоном и Балтимором длиной свыше 60 км. Передача велась по проводам, подвешенным к установленным вдоль железной дороги столбам со стеклянными изоляторами Благодаря усовершенствованию созданного им ранее телеграфного аппарата и существенной поддержке предпринимателей Морзе добился распространения своих аппаратов не только в Америке, но и в Европе, хотя первые опыты были проведены в ней раньше русскими учеными П. Л. ШИЛЛИНГОМ и Б.С.ЯКОБИ, немцами В. В***РОМ и К. ГАУССОМ, англичанами У. КУКОМ и Ч. УИНСТОНОМ. Свыше ста лет телеграф оставался основным средством связи в мире.
1865	Президент США Линкольн подписал резолюцию конгресса о внесении 13-й поправки в Конституцию США об отмене рабства. Национальный день свободы в США
1884 	Вышло первое издание Оксфордского словаря английского языка
1896	В Турине прошла премьера оперы Джакомо Пуччини «Богема»
1898	Страховой компанией американского города Хартфорд (шт. Коннектитут) выдается первый страховой полис автовладельцу
1908	В Лиссабоне растерзан толпой король Португалии Карлос I
1910    Первый официально зарегистрированный полет аэроплана русской конструкции "Гаккель-III" на расстояние около 200 м.
1911    В России был осуществлен первый в мире поиск подводной лодки с аэроплана. Лейтенант Дабовский на аэроплане с высоты более 1000 м произвел обследование бухт и морского побережья от Севастополя до Херсонесского маяка и от него до реки Качи.
1918	Патриарх Тихон предал анафеме советскую власть
1923	В Петрограде в 10 часов утра в доме № 76 по набережной р. Фонтанки открывается первая в СССР сберегательная касса
1924	Великобритания признает Советское правительство
1929	В Лос-Анджелесе состоялась мировая премьера первого киномюзикла - «Бродвейская мелодия»
1940	СССР в войне против Финляндии начинает наступление на Карельском перешейке и в районе озера Кумо
1946	При МГУ создан Научно-исследовательский институт ядерной физикиТрюгве.
Ли, норвежский социалист, избран первым генеральным секретарем ООН (до 1953). 
Провозглашена Венгерская Республика. Президентом становится лидер Партии мелких собственников Золтан Тилди
1949	Американская фирма RCA Victor представила первую пластинку на 45 оборотов в минуту
1951	Третье испытание атомной бомбы на полигоне в Неваде стало первым ядерным взрывом, показанным по телевидению
1953	50 основных дамб Голландии размываются волнами Северного моря. Тонет 1835 человек, 72 жителя этих мест эвакуируются, 43000 сооружений подвергаются разрушению или полностью уничтожаются
1956    В швейцарском Лугано прошел первый конкурс песни Евровидения, в котором принимали участие 14 представителей семи стран Европы (Бельгия, Голландия, Италия, Люксембург, Франция, ФРГ, Швейцария). Победительницей стала швейцарка Лиз АСИА /Lys ASSIA/. Хотелось бы верить, что в те времена победитель определялся в честной борьбе, а не в результате закулисного сговора, ставшего нынче обычной картиной на этом мероприятии, о чем, к сожалению, не принято говорить.
1959	Открывается Музей народного искусства в Холуе - один из признанных центров лаковой миниатюрной живописи России
1961	В США запущена первая ракета на твердом топливе «Минитмэн»
1971	Федеральное исследование в США показывает, что каждый третий студент курит марихуану
1973	Впервые за свою историю Лондонская фондовая биржа допустила к торгам брокеров-женщин
1992	Президенты России и США Борис Ельцин и Джордж Буш-старший подписывают в Кэмп-Дэвиде совместную декларацию о завершении "холодной войны"
1995    На экраны США вышел фильм "Храброе сердце", поставленный Мелом ГИБСОНОМ и сыгравшим главную роль. Фильм был выдвинут на "Оскар" по десяти номинациям и завоевал пять призов
2000    Умер Олег Николаевич ЕФРЕМОВ (род. 1.10.1927), актер театра и кино, режиссер, народный артист СССР. В 1956 году он возглавил родившийся театр "Современник", ставший явлением не только театральной жизни, а с 1970 года стал главным режиссером МХАТа, куда его пригласили великие мхатовские старики. Всенародную любовь актеру принесли сыгранные в кино роли ("Живые и мертвые", "Война и мир", "Берегись автомобиля", "Три тополя на Плющихе", "Еще раз про любовь"). В посвящении на день 50-летия Владимир ВЫСОЦКИЙ отметил главный жизненный принцип Ефремова, которому он никогда не изменял: "Живем и против правды не грешим"
2000	В ловушке, созданной русскими войсками, при попытке выйти из блокированного Грозного погибают более 1500 чеченских боевиков
2001	Проходит первый концерт Duran Duran в Москве в СК Олимпийский
2003	При заходе на посадку на космодром на мысе Канаверал (штат Флорида) взорвался американский шаттл Columbia, погибли все семь членов экипажа, в том числе первый израильский космонавт Илан Рамон.
Литва ужесточает порядок проезда через свою территорию российских граждан, следующих на транзитных поездах в Калининградскую область и обратно в Россию

----------

